# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Glenn Beck's Common Sense - #1 on Amazon.com

## FrankRep

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books

Glenn Beck's Common Sense: The Case Against an Out-of-Control Government, Inspired by Thomas Paine (Paperback)
by Glenn Beck




Any good?

----------


## FrankRep

Common Sense, The Rights of Man and Other Essential Writings of Thomas Paine Thomas Paine (Author)

*Ranked #21*

http://www.amazon.com/Common-Rights-...e=UTF8&s=books

----------


## MRoCkEd

Has anyone read it here?

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

No it just came out ..maybe only a week or two.  tones

----------


## disorderlyvision

I haven't read it yet, but my dad gave me a copy today. i will probably chck it out. My dad is a big beck fan, me...not so much

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I want to read it though.  I'm building a Liberty Library.  I just finished the Judges book "The Constitution in Exile"...really  great.  It was like my Constitutional Law class in college.  I am now reading DiLorenzo's Lincoln Unmasked.  I wrote an op ed piece for my local paper...Lincoln-Man, Myth, Legend.  I used a lot of footnotes from several good books.  After Lincoln Unmasked, I have the Israel Lobby and USA Foreign Policy, then 1984, then Atlas Shrugged..whew..got a lot of readin to do!  Tones

----------


## raiha

I don't think Thomas Paine would lke Glen Beck. He's a spoilt, self-indulgent brat.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Why on earth did he feel the need to rewrite a classic?

----------


## ClayTrainor

I think i'm going to read Thomas Paine's book, before i take the time to read Beck's.

----------


## Pennsylvania

lol glenn beck

----------


## emazur

> Why on earth did he feel the need to rewrite a classic?


Campaign for Liberty supports Common Sense Revisited:
http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog.php?view=20144

----------


## krazy kaju

> I don't think Thomas Paine would lke Glen Beck. He's a spoilt, self-indulgent brat.


Thomas Paine was probably more leftist than Glenn Beck. For one thing, Paine supported public education, a progressive income tax and a guaranteed income. Our welfare state doesn't even have the latter.




> Why on earth did he feel the need to rewrite a classic?


He isn't rewriting it as much as he's writing a book inspired by it.

----------


## angelatc

> Why on earth did he feel the need to rewrite a classic?


I had the same initial reaction, but if putting his name on it gets people to read it, then it isn't a bad thing, I guess.

----------


## Kade

It's an insult of Thomas Paine.


For an actual book worth reading:

http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Common_Sense

The added benefit is that it is free, and comes with audio reading for the half of you who can't read... just click on the link and then click on the little grey with blue arrow buttons. 

Learn something.

----------


## columbusviking

Beck trying to update Common Sense? Isn't this blasphemy or something? I highly encourage people to read Common Sense by Thomas Paine, but I don't trust Beck one bit.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's an insult of Thomas Paine.
> 
> 
> For an actual book worth reading:
> 
> http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Common_Sense
> 
> The added benefit is that it is free, and comes with audio reading for the half of you who can't read... just click on the link and then click on the little grey with blue arrow buttons. 
> 
> Learn something.


I'm pretty sure all here can read (this site is mostly text, after all), but many have problems with comprehension(especially the Statists who can't understand even simple articles about autarchism).

----------


## jmdrake

Loud mouthed entertainer - common sense = Glen Beck

Beck keeps stabbing us in the back.  I don't know why anyone listens to him.

----------


## Cowlesy

I'd strongly suggest folks read the real Common Sense before reading an interpretation of it.

----------


## silverhawks

> Loud mouthed entertainer - common sense = Glen Beck
> 
> Beck keeps stabbing us in the back.  I don't know why anyone listens to him.


*This, a thousand times over.* I cannot fathom why _anyone_ here takes Beck seriously after his comments towards Dr Paul, the C4L and now anyone _daring_ to question the official story behind 9/11. He's a corporate military-industrial-Congressional shill, trying to incite violence as the trigger for government to declare martial law.

The revolution when it finally comes will NOT be televised, and it will not be started by a two-faced hack who does not deserve to share even a cover credit with Thomas Paine, let alone comparisons of patriotism.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I read common sense.  tones

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *This, a thousand times over.* I cannot fathom why _anyone_ here takes Beck seriously after his comments towards Dr Paul, the C4L and now anyone _daring_ to question the official story behind 9/11. He's a corporate military-industrial-Congressional shill, trying to incite violence as the trigger for government to declare martial law.
> 
> The revolution when it finally comes will NOT be televised, and it will not be started by a two-faced hack who does not deserve to share even a cover credit with Thomas Paine, let alone comparisons of patriotism.


I have to agree.  qft.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Not sure if this clip of Beck's documented fake crying has been posted yet, but just more reason not to take him seriously:

YouTube - Glenn Beck's Fake Crying Photoshoot

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm going to get it and check it out before I pass judgement...


sounds like a carefully thought out political reply.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Beck was talking about it today on his radio show. He said that his new book includes the original Common Sense writings from Thomas Paine, kind of as an appendix.

----------


## american.swan

I suggest reading, correction, listening to For A New Liberty by Rothbard First, then reading Paine's Common Sense, then after understanding all that, read Beck and see how mistaken he is and how his writing ability is lousy.

----------


## Kade

> I'm pretty sure all here can read (this site is mostly text, after all), but many have problems with comprehension(especially the Statists who can't understand even simple articles about autarchism).


Actually, I don't agree with this. 

I think some here know how to read key words, like "Free Market" and "Obama" and "socialism". They know how to use copy and paste, and they know how to click on links.

----------


## torchbearer

> Actually, I don't agree with this. 
> 
> I think some here know how to read key words, like "Free Market" and "Obama" and "socialism". They know how to use copy and paste, and they know how to click on links.


We would want everyone to be capable of independent thinking. That would be ideal.
But if people are here because they like superficial things, that is ok too as long as they pull the liberty lever at the polls.

I'd rather they understand why freedom is the right course for humanity, but it isn't necessary if they are voting that way.

----------


## Kade

> We would want everyone to be capable of independent thinking. That would be ideal.
> But if people are here because they like superficial things, that is ok too as long as they pull the liberty lever at the polls.
> 
> I'd rather they understand why freedom is the right course for humanity, but it isn't necessary if they are voting that way.


As long as we understand what we are talking about when we say "freedom".

----------


## torchbearer

> As long as we understand what we are talking about when we say "freedom".


let me be more exact.
*Liberty* from force.
Meaning, your rights extend as far as it doesn't infringe on others.

Your *rights* extend from the *ownership of yourself* and the fruits of your labor.
Rights are determined by this ownership of self.

*Force* is defined as an aggressive encroachment of the ownership of self and its fruits.

All people to be left alone to live their own lives as they see fit, no person shall infringe upon another and the only just use of government force is in defense. The defense of the rights derived from ownership of self.

----------


## IamPersistent

Love Beck, hate Beck, but right now, he's probably the best bridge for getting mainstream Republicans over to a libertarian mindset.  He is slow coming around on some issues, but he is definitely more libertarian than he used to be.  He is also opening a door for Napolitano to get more exposure on Fox. 

Lets be real, if Ron Paul runs for president again, every little bit will help.

----------


## PubliUS_CorneliUS_TacitUS

I listen to Beck off and on.  He gets blamed for being a blazing neo-con and libertarian nut, depending on persepective.  He says some things that are wildly inacurate and ignorant.  There is no doubt that he has a warmonger mindset regarding the middle east and premption.  The best that I can gather is that he doesn't have it figured out yet and is still struggling with the answers.  Apparently he does read alot, so if we can get some Rothbard in front of his eyes he might just really see for the first time.  He has some of it figured out but definitely not all.

----------


## kpfareal

I'm reading it right now.  He blasts the left and the right equally, good book so far (only about 60 pages in).  Thomas Paine's "Common Sense" is in the back of the book like someone else suggested.

----------


## FrankRep

Glenn Beck's Common Sense is still Number #1.

----------


## LittleLightShining

A fellow speaker gave me his copy at the Tea Party. I'm going to read it after I finish Meltdown.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> I'm reading it right now.  He blasts the left and the right equally, good book so far (only about 60 pages in).  Thomas Paine's "Common Sense" is in the back of the book like someone else suggested.


What does it bash the right for?

----------


## SimpleName

I did read it. I just happened to stumble upon it in the book store the day after I got his older book An Inconvenient Book. It apparently came out just a day before I saw it. 

It isn't a re-create of Common Sense, just a complementary piece. These books solidified my confidence in Beck and made me pretty much sure he isn't some sort of thug trying to take over our "movement" for personal (or Faux news) gain. I have a terrible memory, so I'll probably have to read Common Sense (Beck) again for details, but it was generally interesting. It was mostly philosophically geared and didn't get to the nitty gritty on any subject. All in all, a good short read. I definitely suggest you guys read it. It kindda sums up our disgust for this government. Plus, Thomas Paine's Common Sense is attached. Haven't gotten to reading that part yet. Trying to build the mental strength (of which I have little) to try to read it. Looks like a hard read actually. Maybe I'm just dumb?

And if you like that, I'd highly suggest reading An Inconvenient Book. It is a bit partisan, but it is full of great stuff to rebut crazy liberals. Shows that Beck had the same basic philosophy back in 2007, before the liberty movement really got under way. It is pretty funny as well...kindda John Stossel matter-of-fact humor. Come to think of it, I should get Stossel's book from a while back.

----------


## Kraig

How do you take the name of another book and include the same other book in your own?  This just reeks of riding the profitable liberty movement wave.

If Beck offers it free online I will read it, otherwise I have heard far too much garbage out of his mouth to pay for more of it.

----------


## Imperial

> Plus, Thomas Paine's Common Sense is attached. Haven't gotten to reading that part yet. Trying to build the mental strength (of which I have little) to try to read it. Looks like a hard read actually. Maybe I'm just dumb?


It isn't too bad. Take you about an hour to study it in-depth if you read critically, maybe a bit longer. It isn't perfect(like any work), but he hits it out of the ballpark on alot of stuff if I remember right.

Ironically, Paine I have heard advocates a form of welfare state in another work.

----------


## be2112

> Love Beck, hate Beck, but right now, he's probably the best bridge for getting mainstream Republicans over to a libertarian mindset.  He is slow coming around on some issues, but he is definitely more libertarian than he used to be.  He is also opening a door for Napolitano to get more exposure on Fox. 
> 
> Lets be real, if Ron Paul runs for president again, every little bit will help.


Well said!!!!
I read it and I thought it was pretty good.  For some of you purists it isn't the best but its definitely outside the mainstream in a good way.  Its an extremely easy read and I don't think it was intended for the audience here at Liberty Forest.  Its more of a bridge for both Republicans and Democrats.  And yes, Beck hasn't figured everything out yet but I do believe he is moving in the right direction.  I believe Schiff has been on his show a few times recently.  If only he could read some Hayek, and Rothbard...

P.S. the book is 6th on Amazon.  67 days in the top 100

----------


## Liberty Star

> Any good?


If it's as real as his wisdom on Iraqi freedom,  it's gonna be real good:


YouTube - Glenn Beck Iraq, The Real Story



Don't know why they call Glenn neocon's pimp, he keeps it real.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I guess I should go to amazon and buy the book .  I liked Inconvenient Book...Beck is really a funny dude.  He was a stand up comedian first.  Inconvenient Book was not real deep but it was, like someone else said, a good book for beginners.  I do believe Beck to be sincere and I agree with others who say he's finding his way to liberty.  He's doing a great job for the liberty movement.  He has the Judge on all the time.  HIs show is by far the MOST creative on cable "news".  I like his shoes!  tones

----------


## Liberty Star

I'll pass on this one, but if he wrote a book on Iraqi freedom,  I would be tempted to borrow it from some library.  He called leaving Iraq "worst US mistake since slavery" in 2006, years before economic spending crisis.  He's got convictions and vision LOL

----------


## TortoiseDream

> Loud mouthed entertainer - common sense = Glen Beck
> 
> Beck keeps stabbing us in the back.  I don't know why anyone listens to him.


Add "common sense" to both sides

Loud mouthed entertainer = Glen Beck + common sense

lol

----------


## Flash

It's still in the top 10.. wow.

----------

